
Salary Negotiation Counteroffer Calculator and Sample Script - JoshDoody
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/salary-negotiation-script/
======
wonder_er
The book is excellent, too. Quick read, but if it results in you negotiating a
raise, you'll make, well... thousands, or tens of thousands, off of it.

I'd say download and read before jumping into your next TV show/videogame etc.

~~~
JoshDoody
Just wanted to say thanks for the kind words about the book. I'm glad you
liked it!

------
mijustin
I'd love to hear how this works behind the scenes! What assumptions is the
calculator using?

~~~
JoshDoody
Good question.

\- The main assumption is _you should counter_ and we're just figuring out the
right amount. \- It's assuming that you will not take the job for less than
your "minimum acceptable salary", so that's basically the floor for your
counteroffer. \- It's assuming you'll counter between 10% and 20% above the
job offer you receive. This is based on my own experience negotiating salaries
and my background working with companies to develop and leverage their
compensation structures.

It accounts for the two 0–10 questions to dial in your specific counter in
that 10–20% range I mentioned above.

Once you hit the big "Show my counteroffer!" button, it also updates the "3\.
Prepare for your final discussion" section of the page to reflect your
preferences (like which benefits you value most).

The idea is you could literally be on a call and get a job offer and then use
this tool to calculate your counter and navigate the negotiating process.

